# Welche Software benutzen die Profis für echte Kino Filme



## xp_user (25. September 2007)

Hallo Leute,
ich hab da mal wieder eine Frage.
Und zwar:
Welche Software benutzen die Profis zum Videoschnitt und vor allem für Effekte, wie z.B. bei 300, Underworld oder Stirb Langsam 4.0, also ich mein wo sich die Schauspieler wegwerfen und hinter ihnen noch was explodiert oder irgendwelche Raumschiffe durch virtuelle Welten fliegen; wie machen die das?
Wäre nett wenn jemand ne Antwort auf meine Frage hätte


----------



## chmee (25. September 2007)

"sich wegwerfen" vor Lachen 

3D-Erstellung und Animation wird mit Programmen wie Maya, 3dsmax, Lightwave, etc gemacht.

Compositing : Combustion, Inferno, Flame etc..

Im Grunde genommen können die ganzen "preiswerteren" Programme  wie AfterEffects, Commotion, Premiere auch alles, was die Großen können, nur gehen die "großen" Programme mit mehr Daten um, da geht es nicht um kleine Fensterchen in 768x576px, sondern eher um 2, 4 oder 6k ( Heisst also Bildbreite grob 2000-6000px ), das sind Datenmengen, die die Festplatten bringen müssen und auch das Programm muss das in Echtzeit bewältigen können. Und : nicht in 8Bit pro Farbkanal, sondern eher in 12 oder 16Bit. Da geht es um etwa 250MByte-1GB pro Sekunde ! 

Schau auf die Seiten von Avid, GrassValley oder Discreet, da sind solche Programme aufgeführt. Nebenbei gab es diese Frage schon einige Male, also auch mal suchen.

Wenn Du wirklich interessiert bist, frag bei größeren Zeitschriftenhändlern (zB am Bahnhof) nach *Digital Production*, kostet etwa 15Eur, kommt alle 2 Monate raus und ist recht eindrucksvoll. 

mfg chmee


----------



## xp_user (26. September 2007)

OK Danke für deine Antwort, aber ich habe noch eine Frage:
Wie machen es die Profi Filmer, dass man Seile nicht sehen kann, also wie bei Matrix, wo die Schauspieler an Seilen durch die Luft gezogen wurden. Gibt´s dafür ein extra Programm


----------



## sepp05 (26. September 2007)

Es gibt sicherlich kein Programm, bei dem man auf "SEIL SUCHEN UND WEGRETUSCHIEREN" drückt und dann der gewollte Effekt erzielt wird .

Meines wissens sind solche Sachen Einzelbild-Retuschen, was heißt, dass man in jedem einzelnen Bild das Seil "übermalt" und dann ans nächste geht...


----------



## chmee (26. September 2007)

So einfach nicht, aber mit dem Clone-Modus von After Effects ist eigentlich Solches angedacht,
und unter *wire rig removal* findet man entsprechende Infos.

Es ist und bleibt Handarbeit, aber Software greift da schon unter die Arme.
siehe http://www.pixelmagicfx.com/features/spiderman/spiderman.htm

mfg chmee


----------



## xp_user (20. Februar 2008)

ich will disesen thread mal nach langer zeit noch eine frage hinzufügen:
Ich hab mich mal ein wenig umgeschaut und bin zu dem ergebniss gekommen dass so ziemlich alle programme von autodesk die in richtung postproduktion, effekte, 3d compositing und 3d gehen relativ gut sein sollen. Meine Frage ist jetzt ob die Produkte von Autodesk qualitativ mit den produkten von Adobe mithalten können. Gibt es unterschiede? Wenn ja in welchen ausmaß? wäre es sinnvoll sich verschiedene Produkte von Autodesk zu kaufen, wenn man schon einiges von Adobe gekauft hat

Wäre nett wenn jemand eine Antwort auf meine Fragen hätte


----------



## chmee (20. Februar 2008)

*lächel* Andersrum ist wohl besser  Ob Adobe mit den Discreet-Autodesk-Produkten mithalten kann.. Flame und Co sind seit mehr als einem Jahrzehnt Basisausrüstung in verschiedensten PostPro-Studios. 

Ich hoffe, Du hast mal auf die Preise geschielt, denn das einzig Preiswerte ist wohl Combustion, dass im Preiskampf mit Motion, AE und Commotion die Preise drastisch gesenkt hat. Und weiterhin wirst Du mit Flame auf einem Hausrechner keine Freude haben, da sollte schon ein gewisser Unterbau vorhanden sein.

mfg chmee


----------



## xp_user (20. Februar 2008)

ok danke für deine Meinung ich werde mal sehen ob es von manchen autodesk programmen bestimmte student-versionen gibt und die mir dann mal näher anschauen.
Welche Software brauche ich denn auf alle fälle für spezialeffekte und farbkorrektur? Vielleicht auch 3D Compositing?
Du hast da was von flame gesagt?


----------



## chmee (20. Februar 2008)

Bevor Du es missverstehst : Flint, Flame etc. sind super Programme, aber sie haben ihren Einsatzort NICHT Zuhause. Diese Programme verstehen sich auf Bewältigung von 2k, 4k oder 8k Formaten in Echtzeit - wohlgemerkt mit nötigem Untersatz. Für den Einsatz in SD oder HD-Formaten lohnt es nicht, mit diesen Kalibern zu schießen, es wäre reine Geldverschwendung - Studentenversionen zum Anschauen und Lernen ausgenommen. Da tut Adobe es sehr wohl mit seinem Set an Programmen. Dazu noch einige wohl überlegte PlugIns, und der professionelle Schnitt und die PostPro kann sich sehen lassen.

Ich sage es gerne nochmal : In heutigen Zeiten ist selten die Software für schlechte Qualität verantwortlich, sondern der User, der sich zu wenig Gedanken über Ablauf&Durchführung gemacht hat.

mfg chmee


----------



## xp_user (21. Februar 2008)

Ja aber mein Problem ist ja dass mir Programme wie z.B. Adobe Premiere oder After Effects zu unprofessionell sind und nach meiner Meinung einen zu kleine Funktionsumfang haben. Desswegen ist jetzt meine Frage: Gibt es irgendeine professionelle Software die für Hobby-Anwender gemacht wurde oder bzw. auf einem Heim-PC laufen kann Denn mir ist vor allem Adobe After Effects in Punkto 3D-Compositing viel zu schwach.


----------



## chmee (21. Februar 2008)

? professionelle Software für Hobby-Anwender ? 

Profession = von Berufs wegen, Berufung, speziell
Hobby = Steckenpferd, Lieblingsbeschäftigung

Das passt nicht !

Nun die guten Punkte :
So gut wie jeder aktuell angebotene Rechner über 800Euro hat das Potential, "professionelle" Software lauffähig zu bringen. Jede Software über 500Euro hat genug Potential, "alle" Ideen zu realisieren, mit der Einen schneller, mit der Anderen mit ein bisschen mehr um die Ecke denken. 

Was fehlt Dir und in welchen Belangen ist das 3D-Compositing von AE zu schwach ?

mfg chmee

**EDIT** Schau Dir bitte nochmal die Beschreibungen der Autodesk-Software an, es steht ausser Frage, dass diese Software viel Erfahrung im professionellen Umfeld gesammelt hat, aber das ist eine andere Kategorie Preis. Nicht meine. Ich hoffe, Du findest, was Dir weiterhilft.

**EDIT 2**  Noch Einen : Was ist denn an Premiere unprofessionell ? Es ist ein Schnittprogramm, das sich sehr intuitiv bedienen lässt. Die Qualität ist auf Höhe der Zeit und lässt sich mit der nötigen Hardware auch auf vollprofessionell aufstocken.. Versteh ich nicht. Es ist nicht für Compositing gedacht.


----------



## xp_user (21. Februar 2008)

Du hast gefragt warum mir After Effects in Punkto 3D Compositing zu schwach ist der grund ist folgender: Ich arbeite sehr viel mit 3D-Objekten in 2D Filmen, das heißt ich drehe eine Szene ab und füge dann diverse 3D Objekte in diese ein. 
Zum Beispiel: Ich habe folgende Szene :
Ein Mann läuft eine Straße entlang und hinter dem Mann  soll ein "virtueller" Unfall geschehen, also hinter dem Mann soll es ma so richtig krachen. 
Mit after effekt kann ich dies wenn dann nur sehr schwer und zeitaufwändig realisieren. Ichg brauchge also eine Software, die es mir ermöglicht einen 2D Film zu importieren , zu Tracken und die Kamerafahr nachzubilden. Auch sollte dieses Programm 3D Objekte importieren können und diese auch animiren können.
Farbkorrektur und andere Tools wären natürlich auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## chmee (21. Februar 2008)

1. Tracking-Punkte sammeln und Kamerafahrt nachbilden :
*Icarus* - http://www.peerlessproductions.com/tuts/pages/Icarus.html

Eine Software, die das von Dir Genannte kann ? Also Compositing, 3D-Tracking, 3D-Objects inkl Animation ? Fällt mir keine ein. Liegt aber auch daran, dass ich die meisten Programme der HighClass nicht benutzt habe..

Aber das, was Du sagtest, meine ich auch. Es kostet mehr Zeit. 
Es ist möglich, auch mit Freeware und "preiswerter" Software sowas zu erstellen. Und das ist für Mich das Aussergewöhnliche ! Jeder kann es machen, wenn er die Zeit aufbringt. Spezialsoftware dagegen kostet Spezialgeld.

mfg chmee


----------



## xp_user (21. Februar 2008)

Ja bis jetzt habe ich auch immer verschiedene Programme benutzt um wie du gesagt hast zum Beispiel erstmal den Film zu tracken und dann die Kamerafahrt zu analysieren. Ich fände es nur besser wenn es ein Programm gäbe dass alles in einem ist. Aber dieses Programm scheint es entweder nicht zu geben oder es scheint so teuer zu sein dass es sich keiner von uns leisten kann. 
Meine letzte FRage für heute:
Kennst du ein gutes Farbkorrektur-programm Odre ist After Effects oder Premiere in dieser hinsicht relativ gut Auf diesem gebiet habe ich nämlich noch nicht viel Erfahrung.


----------



## chmee (21. Februar 2008)

Beide haben aufgeholt und inzwischen gibt es in beiden ein sehr brauchbare 3Wege-Farkorrektur.

mfg chmee


----------



## chmee (24. Februar 2008)

Hier noch eine Info : Autodesk hat nun Toxik als Einzelplatzversion auf den Markt geworfen, ist ein ausgereiftes Compositingprogramm der Flame/Flint/Inferno-Klasse und bietet auch Import von 3D-Objekten und Kameras aus 3dsmax und Maja. Das Kamera-Tracking könnte man aus Icarus nehmen, das man auch Importieren kann. Schon hast Du fast alles unter einer Haube.

Natürlich gibt es eine 30 Tage Testversion, kleiner Haken : Grundsätzlich funktioniert es nur mit Profi-GraKas. Ausprobieren.

*Toxik 2008*

Links:
http://download.autodesk.com/us/interactiveoverviews/toxik/index.html

mfg chmee


----------



## xp_user (25. Februar 2008)

Okay vielen Dank für deine Hilfe ich probier es gleich einmal aus....


----------



## FritzUni1 (12. September 2010)

@xp_user

Ich habe auch einen interessanten Videoobeitrag von Autodesk gesehen, wo um die Qualitäten einer "Flame-Suite" geworben wird. Dort ist aber auch die Rede davon, dass selbst für viele Produktionshäuser die Lizenzen zzgl. Hardware zu teuer seien. Man greift an Stelle von Flame zum kleineren Programm: Flare ....Flare kostet vielleicht 30.000 Euro inkl. Hardware. Eine Flame - Suite kommt locker auf 130.000 Euro. Was die Programmierung der Software so teuer macht (letztendlich trägt die Hardware die Last) ist mir nicht bekannt. Ich habe Flame jedoch im Einsatz gesehen und war und einfach nur fasziniert. Das erste Mal habe ich von Flame zusammen mit Inferno gehört, als Digital Domain im Film Titanic davon Gebrauch machte...ich glaube das war Ende 1998... 

Ich finde es schade , dass der Einstig im Bereich Compositing so erschwert wird. Es gibt kaum Infos oder Bildungswege diese Sache unterstützen. 

Wenn Ihr mehr wisst, einfach posten.

Danke


----------



## bokay (12. September 2010)

xp_user hat gesagt.:


> (...) Ich fände es nur besser wenn es ein Programm gäbe dass alles in einem ist.(...)



Pauschal könnte man sagen, je "professioneller" desto spezialisierter werden Programme.
Große Filmproduktonshäuser haben eigene Programmierer die ihre Programme schreiben und eigene Codecs entwickeln (die es manchmal auf den freien Markt schaffen).
Und ab einer gewissen Größenordnung kauft man keine Software, sondern (wie Chmee ja schon angedeutet hat) eine Hard/Software Kombination mit entsprechendem Service-Vertrag.

Jobs bekommt man eigentlich nur über Beziehungen. Studiengänge für alle möglichen "digital Arts" Berufe gibt es schon in fast in jeder größeren Stadt.

Für dein Vorhaben würde sich die Adobe Creative Suite plus einem 3D Programm und einem echten 3D Tracker. AE und Cinema 4D können z.B. sehr gut miteinander und Tracker liefern eigentlich ja in fast jedes Format, heutzutage... Dazu ist noch zu sagen: Die Software ist immer nur so gut wie der Mensch der sie bedient. Solltest du als "One-Man-Show" dein Hobby weiter frönen, dann fange an, deine WS als komplett-Paket zu sehen und alle deine Programme wie ein Stück Software zu bedienen... 

Immer schön dran bleiben und "niemals anfangen Taxi zu fahren" wie mein alter Akustik-Dozent zu sagen pflegte...


----------



## meta_grafix (20. September 2010)

Moin,

das ist die Site unseres Nachbarjungen....er hat in England studiert und arbeitet schon ziemlich lange bei MPC in England. Hat schon bei vielen Produktionen mitgewirkt, die Liste der Produktionen findest Du bei MPC. Das ist auch ein Weg! ;-)

Gruß


----------



## blutsvente (20. September 2010)

Tach auch,

bokay hat's schon gesagt: C4D und AfterEffects arbeiten ganz gut zusammen. Für den Einstieg und für den Heimgebrauch schon recht brauchbar. Naja, um ehrlich zu sein kommt man damit schon recht weit. 

Danach geht's dann aber auch gleich richtig los. NukeX von The Foundry ist zum Beispiel auch gut. Kam unter anderem bei District 9 zum Einsatz. Kostet dann allerdings schon stolze 5900 €.

Das Teil kann dann auch so gut wie alles. Allerdings brauchst du dann am besten ne Spezialisierung für Color Correction, eine weitere als Entwickler, und natürlich noch eine als Composer usw..

Das Tracking Modul von NukeX ist aber auch für AfterEffects erhältlich, und steigert den Wert von AE nochmal immens.

Merkst bestimmt schon, das es kaum möglich ist, die eine richtige Antwort auf deine Frage zu geben.

VG
blutsvente


----------

